# Memento Mori



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Helonius is an Ecclesiarchy world found in the Calixis sector. Two weeks ago the planetary Governor died due to unknown cases. Five days pass without a leader taking his place. That is when Cardinal Jakobus Sarren IV announce himself as the new ruler of Helonius. Cardinal Jakobus Sarren IV, was know as a brutal Cardinal who killed many people. He also had many followers and zealots. Canoness Mira Vacus, requested his immediate removal for his position and to surrender himself to the sister hood Order of Valorous Heart. Yet Cardinal Jakobus responded by declaring her a Heretic and for her to be immediately arrested. As a result a large battle was fought. Although the sisters emerge victories they suffered many losses due to being heavily outnumbered. As a result Cardinal Jakobus decided to send another wave to finish them off. Knowing that her sisters could not take another attack like that she order them to spread out. Thus with no one left to oppose him he began to conquer the planet. Now most of the planet has fallen under his rule. You are a loyal Imperial soldier. Fighting agaisn't the heretic Cardinal Jakobus. Will you die like the millions of others and be forgotten or will you be the one to kill Cardinal Jakobus.


This will be mainly a battle sister rp. That means no space marines, no chaos players and no Inquisitors. If you really don't want to play as a girl you can play as PDF resistant fighter or a Crusader who has chosen to help the sister hood. Remember on thing, if you choose a class that isn't a sister of battle then you have a higher chance of dying and the chances of dying in this rp are pretty high. Yet if you do die you could always make another character to join the rp. This isn't going to be like my other rps where I'm easy going. In this rp I have already created a storyline and several different endings, many which result in the death of your character and in some cases a worst fate. This is a survival rp not a kill everything you see rp. You have been warned.

Character Sheet:

Name:
Age:
Gender:
Appearance:
Position/Rank: (nothing higher then a Celestian)
Weapons:
Armour:
Other Equipment: (note for Seraphims, you don't start with a jump pack, you will have to get later on in the rp, make up an excuse for not having one such as it was damage).
History: (If you can please include a close friend that is not another rper. Also make it that recently you have lost contact with your friend).
Other Information: (anything that I haven't covered can be place here)


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

*Name:* Rosalinde Alarieth
*Age:* 22
*Gender:* Female
*Appearance:*
5'5'', Rosalinde has dark olive skin with a shapely figure accentuated by decent muscle definition. She has the bleached white hair typical of a Sister, and also has golden yellow eyes.
*Position/Rank:* Battle Sister Superior
*Weapons:* Stalker Pattern Bolter, Combat Blade
*Armour:* Standard power armour with Sororitas Helm
*Other Equipment:* A dozen frag grenades and an Auspex
*History:*
Rosalinde's first memories came from that of an orphanage, and very shortly after those few memories does she remember being a part of the Adepta Sororitas before she could even lift a bolt pistol properly.
She'd been inducted into the Battle Sisters for her incredible spirit, the Order's Militant gave her a purpose in life, one she'd never forget.
Being an orphan, the parental figure was deeply desired by Rosalinde, and it was given to her in the form of the Emperor, with no real contact with her Father she more or less maintained a vigil on herself.
As such she continued to push herself deeper into the thick of battles, desperately trying not to disappoint the Emperor, nearly killing herself a dozen times.

She quickly befriended a Seraphim named Jezelle, they often tried to get missions together so they could watch each other's backs, to talk and such, simply hoping to kill as many heretics as humanly possible, if not more.
They made a pretty good team, often pairing up and tearing enemy plans to shreds as Jezelle wrecked havoc from the sky and Rose wrecked havoc from afar.
Though they couldn't always get the same missions, Seraphims had entirely different purposes on the battlefield than normal Battle Sisters, and Rosalinde's sniper-like ability with the bolter was occasionally requested so they were seperated at times.
*Other Information:* Rosalinde's earned herself a somewhat decent reputation with her bolter, gaining a Stalker Pattern Bolter in recognition of this ability as well as to increase it.

I hope you'll extend the life expectancy of the players that play intelligently, I don't want my characters getting killed by something random just because it was about time they died.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Playing smart will increase your life expectancy by a lot. Let me give everyone one piece of advice, being stubborn or fearless is not always a good thing in this rp.

Edit: And oh yes your accepted.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

*Lucine*

Here we go.. my girl to play.

Name: Lucine Valentine
Age: 22
Gender: Female
Appearance: 5'4, lightly built, pale skin, green eyes, black hair.
Position/Rank: Junior Seraphim
Weapons: Twin Bolt Pistols, combat knife
Armour: Power Armour
Other Equipment: Frag Grenades, Melta Bombs, Incendiary Grenades
History: 
Born on 'Piety', a hive world filled with many gangwars, she left the place along with her family at the age of 9, when her parents were hired by a noble house as a little extra off-world muscle. Things didn't go as planned though, and when they got to helonius, their craft was shot when it landed on one of the lower hive pads. It went up in flames and both her parents as well as most of the hired muscle was killed. When local law-enforcers arrived and searched the wreckage, she was hiding in one of it's cargo compartments. 
Fearing that they were the people who had shot the lander, and her inbred fear of law-enforces from her homeworld, she shot the first one that saw her. The others managed to overpower her, and she was sent to detention in an orphanage in the lower hives. What was considered 'lower hive scum' here however was a lot less than what she was used to, so aside from teachers that bored her to tears and could in no way control her, things were rather 'easy' for her. She grew up headstrong, generally making a mess of people that picked on the other orphans that weren't as good at defending themselves as she was. He teachers pretty much gave up on her, hoping silently she'd join one of the hive gangs and she'd be out of their hair.
She knew what gang-life would end up in however, and wanted something better, her parents had promised her that leaving their world was the first step. That dream kept her from joining the gangs, and spurred her to help those that couldn't help themselves at the orphanage, and to whom the teachers also turned a deaf ear when they asked for help.
All this did not go entirely unnoticed however, the priestess at the orphanage, Mother Serena, a stern matron most people avoided if they could, and a former celestian of the Valourous heart had observed her refusal to fall to gang life, and her kindness to others.

After a particularly nasty fight, where one of the older orphans had to be taken to the infirmary, with several nasty stabwounds and having lost bodyparts that the doctors probably couldn't reattach, after he tried to put his hands where they didn't belong on one of Lucine's classmates, she was sent to Mothe Serena. She had expected to be lectured, getting yet more 
detention, cleanup duty and probably some physical punishment. Instead, she was given an old bibliography and told to read it. She was left alone in a cell with ample water and bread and was not to come out until she had read the book thoroughly.
With nothing better to do, she took up the book and began reading. It was the autobiography of a battlesister of the order of the Valourous heart. Of her time and troubles in an orphanage as a little girl, of her recruitment into the order, and a record of the battles she had fought, and finally her honourary retirement from the order, 160 years after she had joined it.

'And do you think you have learned something from your punishment?' Mother Serena asked her as she emerged from the cell 2 days later.
'You were a battlesister, and next time I get sent in there, I should check if the door is locked, it wasn't this time, I could have left it 5 minutes after you left, and I'm still wondering why I got off so lightly for what I did to that punk.'
Mother Serena smiled, 'I can always come up with something esle to punish you, but this was in my opinion more productive, and yes, I was a battlesister, but I didn't give you the book to teach you that. I gave it to you, to show you what your life can be.'
'Me a battlesister? Not unless you're expecting a miracle, Battlesisters are supposed to be pure maidens who pray and serve the emperor, I don't think I classify as that.'
'Really? You do what you think is right, and you protect those that cannot protect themselves. You have more purity in you than you think. I 'abbreviated' much of my earlier life in my book, I didn't want to offend the sensibilities of my sisters at the convent too much with what I did when I was your age. I think it would probably make you blush as well. You have a 
good strong heart, all you need is someone to show you the way, and you can make a difference, be a light in the darkness.'
'So you're going to show me the way and make me all pious and righteous?'
She laughed, 'Oh no, I'm MUCH too old for that, but I can show you the way how you can find the way. The sisterhood needs good recruits, and I can put in a word for you. Unless you don't think you're good enough to make the cut.'

2 days later, she was packing her things, and escorted by a girl 5 years older wearing a black carapace armour and uniform displaying the order of the valourous heart, she left for the convent.

7 years later.
Sister Lucine stood nervously to attention, alongside the other 4 sisters that had made the training. Bolt pistols were holstered at their sides, instead of the usual bolter that most sisters carried. Dana to her left instead bore a pair of flame pistols, she had become their squad's flamebringer, to her right, Sister Josephine stood shining every way. She had been their nominal squad leader during the last 5 months of training, and would be confirmed as their squad leader during this ceremony, where they would unholster the powerpacks on their backs for the last time, and put on their wings. The gravitational jumpsuits of the Seraphim. She had made the cut, and become one of the youngest seraphim of the convent.
There also were 40 other girls standing nervously to attention in groups of 10 alongside them. They were all a little younger than them, 18-19 years old. They were as nervous as they were, today they would take their oaths and become full sisters. Several dignitaries were watching, and more than a few sisters that were attending the ceremony wore their full battle dress, complete with bolters, that she noted had been fully loaded and cocked.
It was no secret that trouble was brewing, cardinal Jakobus had declared himself planetary governor, and the cannoness had insisted he would submit himself to the holy order's guidance. There had already been rumours of fights between his zealots and the sisters. 
As the music began to play from the two massive organ cannons of the excorcists, each standing on a side of the square, all sisters raised their voices, singing praise to the emperor. Something was jarring the music. A high pitched whine that slowly was becoming louder.

'INCOMING!' one of the sisters standing on the battlements yelled over the vox, as one all sisters on the field moved with practiced ease, rushing to battlements, to cover, to parked rhino's as shells began to rain. 3 squads of seraphim jumped into the air as explosions erupted around them. The convent was under heavy attack by the cardinal's forces.

That was 2 weeks ago.
They had weathered the siege, though it was bloody and hard, a second wave was coming, reinforcements from another part of the planet had regrouped with the ones besieging them. They could not weather another assault like they had before. THe mighty cathedral, and most of the surrounding buildings had been reduced to rubble. The sisters had packed what they could and used the links through the basement and the underhive to go to ground, and fight the enemy from where they could not find them.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Here we go.. my girl to play.
> 
> Name: Lucine Walker
> Age: 22
> ...


That is a well done character and a good history. Accepted.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, heres my character:

Name: Liane Elsa

Age: 34

Gender: Female

Appearance: Light skinned with red eyes and bleach blond hair cut in traditional sororitas fashion. Liane has a fluer-de-lys seared into the flesh of her forehead with an aquila tattooed under her right eye. Liane is otherwise of slim build and has a knot of pink scar tissue making up her left cheek following a wound from the psychic backlash of an unsanctioned psyker she executed.

Position/Rank: Battle sister

Weapons: Bolter, combat knife; autopistol; micro grenade dispenser with frag grenades

Armour: Power armour, sabbat patter helmet

Other Equipment: Aquila necklace, chaplet ecclesiasticus with twenty three beads attached

History: Liane was born on the feudal world of Bralzine, which was attacked and destroyed by traitor forces when she was only a child. A fraction of her world's population were saved by a crusading company of space marines of an unidentified chapter. She and the survivors were turned over to Imperial forces and Liane, along with other orphans, was sent to the schola progenium on Antigone's Harbour. After graduating from the schola, Liane and others were sent to Ophelia VII where she trained as a member of the sisterhood and was inducted into the Order of Valorous Heart. Liane has fought with the order for thirteen years, having personally caught and delivered the Emperor's peace upon an unsanctioned psyker being used by a cult of xeno worshippers.

Like many who have suffered a traumatic event, Liane bears personal scars that run deep despite her ability to hide them from others. Nine years into her service, Liane's squad was reinforced due to losses and that is when she met Daphne, who stood out as a kindred spirit having suffered through something personal and terrible. It was during the nights that Liane happened upon Daphne's nightmares and the two bonded. Though not she was not gifted with a voice like Daphne's, Liane is most happy in song and prayer with her sister and looks to Daphne as a younger sibling as much as a squadmate.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Accepted, welcome aboard.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Name: Daphne

Age: 25 (approximate)
Gender: Female

Appearance: Daphne has dusky skin and leonine features. Her eyes are the colour of green amber and her hair is an unruly mass of chin length curls in a deep shade of sable. Daphne has a brand on the back of her neck in the shape of a crescent moon. She is slim and wiry, standing at merely 1.6 meters when out of armour.

Weapons: Bolter, combat blade, frag grenades

Armour: Adepta Sororitas power armour 

Other Equipment: Small and well-worn book of prayers and songs bound in leather and stamped with a simple aquila.

Position/Rank: Battle sister

History:

A child was found by a young acolyte in the cold hours before dawn, huddled at the feet of the vast statue of the Emperor in the main chapel of the Temple of Divine Light. The little girl was no more than four; clad in the remnants of a delicate gown of lace and sheer cloth, now torn and stained in crimson blood. The deep purple of bruises showed from behind the smeared makeup on her tear-stained face as she knelt trembling with her tiny hands clasped tightly before her in the shadow of the statue. The acolyte had quickly summoned the head of the temple who had in turn rushed the traumatized child to the nearest apothecary.

The medics confirmed that the little girl had been viciously brutalized and showed the priest the crescent shaped brand at the back of the child's neck, the mark of a known rogue trader who specialized in supplying his twisted patrons with young girls and boys kidnapped from across the sector. The damage to her body was repaired but the child remained withdrawn and silent, suffering from nightmares that left her trembling in the sweat-soaked sheets of her bed. The medical staff took to calling her Daphne after the bunches of leaves and flowers that had been tangled in her hair upon arrival; presumably from where she had escaped. The priest had no choice but to turn her over to the local orphanage after the authorities failed to locate any gene-matches to the child in their database.

It was nearly two years before Daphne started speaking again, and when she did it was in a low voice with a soft accent. The young girl applied herself to any work placed before her with almost a fever pace, catching the eye of a visiting Sister from the Order of the Valorous Heart whom had herself come from the very orphanage. Shortly after the Sister's departure, Daphne found herself being bundled off to the schola progenium. Though not the top of her class, Daphne earned the respect of those around her for her dedication and absolute faith in the Emperor; though she always seemed to hold herself apart from the others like a quiet ghost, it was only when her silvery voice was lifted in song did the shadows fall from her features.

Daphne was only inducted into the ranks of the Order of the Valorous Heart five years ago. In battle it is said that the quiet woman becomes fury given from, fighting with the ferocity of a wildcat and with a glorious song to the Emperor upon her lips. Yet, even here, the nightmares that had plagued her at the orphanage continued. It was in the grip of one of these that she met Liane, the older Battle Sister hearing the soft muffled cries from Daphne's darkened cell. The older warrior bore her own personal scars that called to Daphne and they have forged a bond more akin to blood-sisters.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Might as well reattempt an RP =)

Name: Jena Kialto
Age: 53
Gender: Female
Appearance: Heavily muscled, average height, about 5 foot 6 inches. Where's very little armour. Instead, she wears the Death Shroud of Saint Arcubus tied loosely around her body, exposing her arms. Her face is hidden by an adamantium death mask, sculted like a skull, with the upside down tattoo of the Fleur d'Lys on her cheek. Only her eyes and hair can be seen of the person behind it - her hair is the colour of steel, yet flows like it's a 20 year old, and her eyes are just a dark midnight blue. There is no life left in them.
Position/Rank: Repentia
Weapons: Ceremonial Eviscerator, in the shape of a Chain Glaive, which is chained to her by adamantium links. 
Armour: None. However, her will to restore faith goes somewhat to protecting her - letting her fight on even though she was wounded heavily, even though it doesn't stop the wound.
Other Equipment: She has fragmentation and blind grenades.
History: Jena Kialto is a former Sister Hospitaller. While she normally helped the suffering, it was her deriliction of duty on Muhakkih IV, when she forsook her charges to assist with the defence against the rampaging Ork Hordes. It was only when she through a clutch of grenades into the Warbosses iron maw did the fortunes of the Imperial Forces change. However, unbeknownst to the Hospittaler, several Kommandoz had snuck into the rear defences, and slaughtered her patients. Only one was still alive - a devout soldier of the Kyivan XXIV PDF Regiment, Vsevolod Dmitrivich, and she took the greatest care to ensure he survived. After he and his regiment were shipped off world, she took off her armour, and became a Repentia.

She was posted to the Calixis Sector, and after she was one of the few survivors of her ill fated landing, she was taken in with the other sisters. 

Other Information: I'm not too fussed if she dies - however, I'd prefer it if she was to die that she would be able to do it in such a manner that her faith in the Emperor returns.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Euphrati said:


> Name: Daphne
> 
> Age: 25 (approximate)
> Gender: Female
> ...


Accepted, welcome aboard.



Vaz said:


> Might as well reattempt an RP =)
> 
> Name: Jena Kialto
> Age: 53
> ...


This is tough choice you've put me here.
This character will probably get killed off at the start of the rp and even if she doesn't, this character won' allow much character interaction as Repentia are not allowed to talk to other sisters.

The only way I could see this character surviving and having some character interaction is if their is a mistress nearby. If you want I can role play as your mistress.

Or let me see if I can think of something else to increase your chances of survival.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

A member of an order minoris who's job it is to save the lives of others being allowed to take up the ultimate sacrifice? Surely those above her within her order would have something to say against that Vaz, let alone higher ups in whichever order would have to take her. Hospitalliers are not main line fighters after all.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

darkreever said:


> A member of an order minoris who's job it is to save the lives of others being allowed to take up the ultimate sacrifice? Surely those above her within her order would have something to say against that Vaz, let alone higher ups in whichever order would have to take her. Hospitalliers are not main line fighters after all.


Well I can't find anything that says Hospitalliers can't become Repentias but what really allowed me to do it was in the Dark Heresy books says anyone within the sisters rank can become a Repentia (Battle, Hospitillers and Dialogous). As this is option that the character can do after they have achieve a certain rank.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Necrosis said:


> Well I can't find anything that says Hospitalliers can't become Repentias


Never said they couldn't, just said that surely someone of higher rank would have something against allowing a healer to take up the ultimate sacrifice when they can do so much more as they are. For the most part, is joining the repentia not a death sentence?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Their is very little info on this oath and I have no idea how much the higher ups get a say in this. It's rare to find a person who willingly joins the Repentia ranks and to reject someone from joining their ranks would be very dishonorable things to do to the sister.

The thing is, this is a very gray area since GW hasn't given much info on them.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No problem =) Scratch that - SOB isn't my strength for fluff, so I'll create a new one. I spy a lack of Heavy Flamers - could I create a Dominion sister?


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Dominions don't carry heavy flamers, just an abundance of regular ones.  
Regular sisters squads carry heavy flamers.

Dominion squads are special weapon squads, meant for fast insertion through armoured transports and deliver a heavy blow through a large amount of special weapons.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Here my character:

Name: Jestilla Castella
Age: 39
Gender: Female
Appearance: Stands about 5’5 (without her power armour) and has a well built body. She has fair skin with a dark blue and purplish hair. She has green eyes and a Fleur de Lys Tattoo under her right eye. 
Position/Rank: Celestian
Weapons: Godwyn-Deaz Pattern Bolter with Sarissa and bolt pistol.
Armour: Sororitas Power Armour with Sabbat Pattern Sororitas Helm.
Other Equipment: Frag, Krak Gernades, purity seals and a chaplet Ecclesiasticus.
History: Jestilla doesn’t remember her life before being an orphan. As a young child she was curious about her past yet each time she would ask caretakers in the orphanage they would simply give her a cold dark stare that would scare her. After several attempts she became to afraid to continue asking or perhaps it was because she had other issues to deal with such as the amount she was pick on due to her hair colour. As a result she was force to learn how to defend herself at a very young age. 

After a few years pass a sister superior arrived at the orphanage. When she arrived she began to look for possible recruits for the sister hood. When Jestilla found out about this, she volunteered herself so she could get out of the orphanage and start a new life for herself and hopefully a better one. Yet life as a sister was hard for her at first and as a result she was punished several times for her actions. Yet this only made her stronger, both psychically and mentally. She eventually became a full fledge sister of battle and was assigned to a squad. Their she meet a battle sister called Catella but most people called her Cat. The two soon became friends and always stood at each other side. They began to climb up the ranks over time until the sicuvus crusade where Cat and Jestilla fought against a large and powerfully mutant and slayed it in close combat. When the crusade was over Jestilla and Cat were promoted to Celestians for their excellent skills in close combat. During the past two weeks Cat and Jestilla were separated due to the conflict.
Other Information: None


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Veteran of the order at 38 huh? If the order is promoting so fast, then surely Liane will be amongst their ranks in only a few years.:scratchhead:

At least she's not a celestion superior; because then one might ask the question of why she was not with the canoness.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Veteran of the order at 38 huh? If the order is promoting so fast, then surely Liane will be amongst their ranks in only a few years.:scratchhead:
> 
> At least she's not a celestion superior; because then one might ask the question of why she was not with the canoness.


Celestain isn't to high of a rank. As the ranks are Battle Sister, Seraphim, Celestian, Sister Superior and etc...

Remember were not space marines, we age as normal humans. My character been a battle sister for 20 years.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Necrosis said:


> Remember were not space marines, we age as normal humans. My character been a battle sister for 20 years.


Very very true, but remember that the women who become sisters of battle have to first graduate from a schola progenium, then be selected by the sisterhood and trained at a convent, and then you become a battle sister.

When did Jestilla become a progena, at 17? How long was she a novice training at a convent before she became a full fledged battle sister?

I'm just pointing this out because there are literally four years separating our characters and yet yours has nothing actually showing how she achieved the position she did so fast. Not meaning to look down at every character I lay eyes on, but people seem to love making theirs out to be special and/or unique without actually showing why. (Unless of course you actually show signs of not being able to lead, then and only then will the squad leading promotions not come to you.)



And no, the ranks don't work that way. They work the same as any other fighting force would: battle sister, sister superior, seraphim, seraphim superior, celestian. You begin at the bottom of a fresh squad being led, then you would lead a squad of your own, then become a member of a veteran squad, then lead one, and then become one of the elite. Not go from normal to veteran to elite to leading a squad.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Damn, can't find the ranking system for sisters. Anyone got a link to it?
As in a valid link.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

I thought I read somewhere that Seraphim were almost a different strand of Battle Sister, because of their angelic-ness with the jump packs they're seen as extra important, and the ambidexterousness isn't exactly a common trait.
Can't remember where I got all this info from though >.<


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

blazinvire said:


> I thought I read somewhere that Seraphim were almost a different strand of Battle Sister, because of their angelic-ness with the jump packs they're seen as extra important, and the ambidexterousness isn't exactly a common trait.
> Can't remember where I got all this info from though >.<


I do believe you are right there. I'm just looking for an official ranking system.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Name: Roman Pavlov.

Age: Unknown. Possibly 23-26

Gender: Male

Position/rank: Bounty Hunter/ Pariah

Appearance: 5'9''. His chest has a few scars on it from many different blades, one long one running down from his neck to his stomach. His hair is Brown-blonde and combed back. Clothes wise, he wears a long sleeve white polyester shirt with collar and buttons (sleeves are rolled up to his elbows, 2 buttons undone), casual dark blue pants and red/black sneakers. His Katana sheath is tied to a rope which he holds and slings over his shoulder, other wise he carries it or ties it to his belt. Doesn't smoke, drink or do drugs and he's pretty young so his voice isn't very deep but his eyes are dark blue and look extremely tired and old. An excellent Master Swordsman, but poor for small talk and anything social, so he doesn't say much. A bad habit which he's picked up is sleeping a lot, he tends to dove off and fall asleep when he's not doing anything interesting.

Weapons: 29” Katana “Ryoku” (Ancient sword of some sort, it isn't Xeno, possibly pre-Imperium. Can cut almost as easily as a Power Sword although it isn't run by any sort of electrical energy. The blade itself is a Blank and nullifies Psychic powers. It affects Psykers within a close perimeter, making them feel uneasy the closer they get to it. This only works when the blade is out of its sheath as the sheath completely blocks Ryoku's aura.) Apart from the actual Katana, Pavlov utilises many different Swordsman techniques which he’s been taught and has picked up.

Armour: None. Pavlov's agility allows him to dodge most projectiles. He's a Pariah, and although his aura is not as noticeable and far less affective than his sword's, it still protects him from Psychic powers.

History: Pavlov doesn't know where he was born, nor can he remember any family. He was born a Pariah. His upbringing is something he doesn't talk about much, nor something he re-counts to others, but much of his personality and abilities indicate to something military or specialised.

For years now, Pavlov has been wandering the Galaxy, unsure of his Faith in the Emperor, living for himself as a Bounty-Hunter, Mercenary or anything else that required the use of his combat skills, in order to make enough money to pay for his food.

The reason why he's here is because he's in need of a ship, which costs quite a bit of money. The Ordo Hereticus has put a Bounty on the Cardinal's head, a fair sum. Enough to get Pavlov his ship.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Before I say anything else I want to say you have a well done character with a very interesting back story (before the edit). Yet I cannot accept your character for 3 reasons.
1.) He doesn't really fit into the story and rp that well.
2.) He's a Pariah which is going to be really overpowered in this rp.
3.) Being an assassin means he moves way to fast allowing him to easily kill his enemies and thus making him overpowered.

Your character is someone that would fit well in an Inquisitorial rp but not a sister rp. You should keep your character sheet for a another rp but I cannot accept him in this one. Sorry.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Name: Mathias Tahlmil.

Age: 69

Gender: Male

Appearance: Standing at six foot with wide shoulders and a thick brown beard with a few white streaks, Tahlmil is a rather imposing figure. A single red scar moves down from his eyebrow, through his white pupil blind eye before getting lost within his beard-jungle and halting at his chin. His skin is pale, creased in places from old age. A black cloak with red edges flows from his highly decorated shoulder tassels. He wears a bulkier version of carapace armour, his greatcoat buttoned to the top with folded collars, his knee high boots constantly polished. He wears a pair of white gloves that reach halfway up his forearm and a Commissar’s peaked hat. 

Rank: Commissar

Weapons: A silver lined Bolt Pistol and a long Chainsword with the words “In His name” upon the blade.

Armour: See the appearance section.

Other equipment: A thick book with yellow coloured pages with hand written accounts of every Guardsmen he has executed, along with their background and information on why they were killed.

History: Born to a high ranking family on a backwater hive world, Tahlmil could have chose the life of indulgence and luxury. And yet he chose to be enrolled into the Schola Progenium, classing himself as a orphan he disowned all that was his family and at the age of eight was whisked away from his cliff side mansion. He remembered staring through a view port of a shuttle as it approached the giant cathedral like battleship orbiting his home world, hands pressed against the glass with wide eyes.

The next thing he remembers is being forced onto a parade ground in simple robes, hundreds if not thousands of other children surrounding him under the watch of Imperial Preachers and Storm Troopers. The females within the group were taken away, some crying with fear and shaking in the cold night breeze. The children were separated into small groups of ten and led away, being placed in small dormitories where they began to get to know each other.

Ten years passed, and a young Tahlmil along with his Cadet Commissar Squad were sent to a far off world on a small Frigate, with only them and a crew of well trained menials aboard they traversed the warp for untold months. Finally they reached their destination. The Hive World Praetoria. Its skies bloated with thousands of ships, the world was renowned for its tough gangs and vast factory complex’s, and even better its Imperial Guard regiments.

The ten Commissars finally parted ways, only meeting up every few months to report their newly formed Regiments progress and found themselves slowly becoming more and more of rivals rather than the friends they had been, their bonds cracking beyond rescue. The XV Praetorian, a regiment that had been destroyed a dozen times over, became the more better known of regiments present and it was this that Tahlmil led on countless worlds.

But soon he found himself being pulled away to the world of Helonius, taking with him only a single Praetorian, Adjutant-Captain Albrecht. The iron fist of Tahlmil and steely will of Albrecht became a thing of fear amongst the PDF, who both were serving within. The Praetorian way of battle began to show on the Company that Tahlmil and Albrecht were placed within, marching like the Praetorians and acting like the Praetorians they were soon fighting for their lives as the Cardinal turned against the Light of the Emperor.

Albrecht himself was lost in the opening attacks, the bridge his platoon were occupying being struck by a stray missile and sending him tumbling far below into the raging waters. Tahlmil had wept for his missing friend in private before evacuating as much PDF Troopers as he could to safer ground, vowing to return when the face of salvation had arrived.

Other Information: Tahlmil seeks to find Albrecht, though he had initially thought that when he was forced to retire he would train Cadet-Commissars in the Schola not fighting to save the planet they would train upon.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Accepted, you won't be doing much executions here.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Name: Victoria Irna
Age:36
Gender:female
Appearance: She is tall for a sister with long red hair and green eyes, typical of her homeland. Her build shows she is built for distance rather than speed and thus prefers long drawn out combats rather than skirmishes.

Position/Rankominion
Weapons: Storm Bolter, Close combat blade, frag and krak grenades
Armour: Adepta Sororitas power armour
Other Equipment: A golden chain that holds the aquilla and a small battered book of mantras and inspirational readings.

History: Born on Casata she was 13 during the infamous Casata riots during which powerful psykers took over part of the city mobilising the majority of the capital city against the governor. Luckily Victoria lived in a farm outside the city and escaped the opening riots unharmed. Her family escaped during the general evacuation yet as the rebels came on the imperial guard lines were thinned and her father was recruited. With rebels on all sides the imperial guard formed a ring upon all sides and the women and children joined the line told that they would be fighting for their freedom, when in truth they were just unarmoured canon fodder. Victoria herself was armed with a small blade and a rickety pistol that fired one round before giving up. As the mob neared the lines she watched her mother fall to the ground a knife through her throat. As her screams pierced the air ordo hereticus ships containing sisters from the order of the valorous heart deployed a psyk out warhead upon the mob annihilating the psykers. 

Seraphim landed around the group of imperial soldiers and Victoria found herself staring up at a tremendous power armoured figure bolt pistol in hand and the first line of cultists exploded as they opened fire. The seraphim turned to Victoria and watched her cradling her mothers dead body, without a word she took her by the hand and lead her onto the valkyrie along with several other young girls. The Seraphim that saved her was named Eva and she kept Victoria close replacing the mother she had lost.

Victoria went easily through the basic training finding her expertise with a bolter however when she was upgraded from a battle sister to a dominion. She was trained in the use of a melta due to her excellent aim however she found she could not get used to using a melta and it was Eva that provided her with her storm bolter. From now on she has used the storm bolter and has mastered the ability to shoot it and use her close combat knife to maximum effect.

She is described as an allround warrior skilled in all forms of warfare and has a tactical mind however she is far from exceptional and though a warrior pure of mind and soul she is a file warrior through an through. Her like of ambition has seperated her from Eva who unlike her pupil was a high flier and has risen quickly through the ranks. Though they still write to each other they have not seen eachother for years.

Other Information: Victoria has always been friends with everyone in her squad and she abhors argument and advocates team spirit and inspiration. She is conversational yet when it comes to tactical discussuions she keeps quiet as she is inwardly doubtful of her skills as she is constantly reminded that she will never move higher amongst the sisters, this stagnation has lead to a modicum of self doubt.

She is not particularly devout for as the emperor did not save her mother why should it save her however she does believe that he is a divine leader that brought the imperium togehter and carries the aquilla as not only a sign of devotion but also a sign of strength through unity.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

deathbringer said:


> Name: Victoria Irna
> Age:36
> Gender:female
> Appearance: She is tall for a sister with long red hair and green eyes, typical of her homeland. Her build shows she is built for distance rather than speed and thus prefers long drawn out combats rather than skirmishes.
> ...


Don't really like that last part but I'm not going to reject your character just for one minor detail. Accepted... oh and No Act's of Faith for You! Next!.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Guys and Girls, I've hit a writer block, a major one. For the past week I've been unable to come up with anything. I've lost my will to make updates and to even rp in general. Yet I don't want this rp to die. So if anyone wishes to continue to rp please say so. I can then give you my notes so you will have some idea what to do. I also like to say sorry to everyone in this rp.


----------

